# Strobes mounted under plow headlights?



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have been looking for a good way to have side warning added to the front of my truck. I've had a few close calls the past few days trying to pull out of my street with the plow sticking out into the main road before I can see around the snowbank. I was thinking about ordering a pair of surface mount light and mounting them under the headlights of the plow facing the side of the truck. 

My other concern is I already used all of the upfitter switches in the truck so I was thinking of trying to find a remote switch I can hardwire and have a key fob to control the lights. 

Has anyone done this or is it a crazy / bad idea?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 2 on my grill that angle out to the sides


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

I put 4 in the grill and two on the plow its self. love the ones on the plow. Just have to run a separate wire for the lights. I have them hooked up with my other strobes lights.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

truckitup;1945015 said:


> I put 4 in the grill and two on the plow its self. love the ones on the plow. Just have to run a separate wire for the lights. I have them hooked up with my other strobes lights.


Can you post pics of your setup. I'd love to see how you did yours.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Not very good pic's but will give a little idea. I will get some in day light.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

truckitup;1945186 said:


> Not very good pic's but will give a little idea. I will get some in day light.


Thanks. That's where I was thinking except I want to angle them more to the side so as soon as the plow is out in the intersection you can see it. With the blizzard this week we have a lot of blind corners now and I'm afraid someone isn't going to be paying attention and slam the blade.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I've put them in plow headlights and in most cases can angle them to the sides. We have also installed numerous Surface Stars on the side of plow frames at a full 90 so you don't get the light hitting the plow.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

The side of the plow frame sounds like a good idea. I am all about side warning (and back... not get rear-ended). 

For some reason I see a lot of plow trucks with most of their lights facing forward, which I think is a waste since you have headlights, and arent pulling people over plowing.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

__
https://flic.kr/p/qZAVmJ

I think I'm pretty good with rear warning but I definitely want something up front visible from the side. I had a friend suggest Feniex Apollo F6's mounted facing forward right below the headlights. He has them on a company truck and you can see them easily from 90 out and if I get Amber / White they can be used as a flood light when plowing at night.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I put reflective tape on the sides of my plow and truck bumpers (silver tape on the bumpers snd red on the plow sides and lift arm). I did it mainly so that I could be seen as I 'm coming out onto the road. The tape works really well. Has not peeled off at all, does not get covered up with snow. It's very visible. Give it a shot. Less hassle than installing lights.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

seville009;1946811 said:


> I put reflective tape on the sides of my plow and truck bumpers (silver tape on the bumpers snd red on the plow sides and lift arm). I did it mainly so that I could be seen as I 'm coming out onto the road. The tape works really well. Has not peeled off at all, does not get covered up with snow. It's very visible. Give it a shot. Less hassle than installing lights.


I was thinking about that but the only problem with that for me is I have a V blade and where I was going to put the tape you can't see unless you are behind the blade


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

JoeG3;1946822 said:


> I was thinking about that but the only problem with that for me is I have a V blade and where I was going to put the tape you can't see unless you are behind the blade


I have the MVP. I put tape on the side edge of the plow, and on the sides of the lift frame (where the chains hook to the lift ram). The nice thing is that the tape is reflective at many angles; don't have to be looking at it dead on.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

I was thinking about putting reflective tape on the markers for this reason. Hadn't thought about lights on the plow / mount itself yet, but I like that idea to.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

JoeG3;1946773 said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qZAVmJ
> 
> I think I'm pretty good with rear warning but I definitely want something up front visible from the side. I had a friend suggest Feniex Apollo F6's mounted facing forward right below the headlights. He has them on a company truck and you can see them easily from 90 out and if I get Amber / White they can be used as a flood light when plowing at night.


I like that idea. Can use them for additional back up lighting as well.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Gibby515;1947076 said:


> I was thinking about putting reflective tape on the markers for this reason. Hadn't thought about lights on the plow / mount itself yet, but I like that idea to.


I got a roll of 3m reflective tape and put 4" strips on each marker. It makes them easier for me to see them at night but the small surface area does not reflect a lot. Check out some of my other photos you can see the tape on the blade markers.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

JoeG3;1944974 said:


> I have been looking for a good way to have side warning added to the front of my truck. I've had a few close calls the past few days trying to pull out of my street with the plow sticking out into the main road before I can see around the snowbank. I was thinking about ordering a pair of surface mount light and mounting them under the headlights of the plow facing the side of the truck.
> 
> My other concern is I already used all of the upfitter switches in the truck so I was thinking of trying to find a remote switch I can hardwire and have a key fob to control the lights.
> 
> Has anyone done this or is it a crazy / bad idea?


How about a wireless switch? the on/off switch is a little key fob.
google: 12v wireless switch
I pull the hot lead right off the plow hot side of the doghouse on the plow. (SW)


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ordered a pair of Amber/White Feniex Apollo's and a wireless switch today. Hopefully they will be here in time to get them installed before this 3 day storm next week. I'll post a video once they are installed.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

gasjr4wd;1947188 said:


> How about a wireless switch? the on/off switch is a little key fob.
> google: 12v wireless switch
> I pull the hot lead right off the plow hot side of the doghouse on the plow. (SW)


I saw a bluetooth switch just the other day somewhere. Turn it on and off w an app on your phone. I couldnt think of a reason you would need that, but maybe it would work here?


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

JoeG3;1948900 said:


> Ordered a pair of Amber/White Feniex Apollo's and a wireless switch today. Hopefully they will be here in time to get them installed before this 3 day storm next week. I'll post a video once they are installed.


Ive been looking at those as well. Video would be awsome. Im curious how bright they are in the steady burn white mode. Would they make goos back up / fog lights?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

There bright as hell


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

R&R Yard Design;1948925 said:


> There bright as hell


They look like it in the videos I have seen


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

They should be here Friday if the post office actually delivered them (haven't received mail all week, supposibly it has been too dangerous for them with all the snow) I will at least post a video of them in the shop.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

JoeG3;1948940 said:


> They should be here Friday if the post office actually delivered them (haven't received mail all week, supposibly it has been too dangerous for them with all the snow) I will at least post a video of them in the shop.


What happened to "neither rain, nor sleet, or snow"?


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

USPS strikes again. Looks like they won't be here until at least Monday. Sucks since they are only coming from Jersey.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

They finally showed up tonight after a lot of fighting with USPS. I didn't have time to mount them but hopefully I will get a chance tomorrow. In the meantime I was able to take a few photos and a video in the workshop.


__
https://flic.kr/p/r7ifS1


__
https://flic.kr/p/r9rz5v


__
https://flic.kr/p/r7idAh


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

I got the Feniex Apollo mini light bar on Monday. I think those are pretty much the same modules in the light bar aren't they? They are super bright! Even in direct sunlight the visibility is incredible. The flood mode is pretty awesome, but not very helpful for back up lighting since I have a A.R.E. shell on the bed, so the only light making it backwards is too high off the ground. It does a pretty good job of illuminating the front and sides though. I may go with some cannons for reverse lights, and maybe add some surface mounts to the back later down the road if I feel I need any more in the back. Quick video I made of the light bar


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally got them installed just in time for the blizzard.

I'm still working on what flash pattern to use but I decided I like the "brake light" mode for the area lighting, it gives it a attention grabbing aspect.


__
https://flic.kr/p/rbPSFM


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

That is sweet do you by chance have any part # to the stuff you bought as far as the lights and the controller. Thanks Jeff


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Camaro- Lights are Feniex Apollo dual color Amber/White, I got a 12v 2 channel remote switch off amazon I can find the exact version tomorrow, other than that I picked up some wire, shrink wrap and a 2 pin connector at "you do it" in Needham and did the rest myself.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Great idea with the 2channel remote, looks great! Slower flash patterns with "off time" seem to be the most effective, your current pattern fits that.


----------

